# Is this Blog central?



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have never belonged to another site before and I was wondering if it's the normal for folks to just have a post saying a line or two and the rest is on my blog with a link. I been finding this approach more and more every day .Since I've had trouble with viruses in the past by going through links here I minimize my following of links. I've got a good virus check now but I was wondering what others thought about this approach. Maybe it's normal but it seems kind of odd to me. why wouldn't a person just go to there blog if you want to see what someones up to. I asked one person about their posting this way and they fired back with both guns saying I hated them and there blog ,but that was not the case I was just wondering why it was done this way.


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

Beats me! I never use links it just screws things up…......Schloemoe


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I have always used an Anti-virus program - as well as Anti- malware etc. 
I sometimes click on the links, but not always, seems to me to be more work - won't click unless I am really interested! 
As for the aggressive response they must have felt that they had done something wrong?
If you want me to follow your post I would prefer that you limit the links to another site.
I do know that a few here, that I do follow, post on another site and link to it to cut down on the work on their part - I cannot blame them for that. Would you be willing to twice as much work cutting your dovetails?


----------



## woodman71 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello Jim I don't much about bloging are when you comment just how much to say.I think when you comment on others project I think what you write is fine. Has fair as links I never had a problem is this something that is starting to be a problem. Do you have some kind of virus protect and have you had it in the past.


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

I must be too old Jim I don't understand any of it, why they just don't make computers out of wood I don't know? then we'd all be I.T. experts here on Lumberjocks
God bless
Trevor


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

A lot of people (myself included) have blogs on their own site, or other sites. It's very common. It doesn't seem unreasonable to me, to want to share the same information with many people in different places. While I do follow the blogs of people I'm interested in, there are lots of interesting people I simply have not yet encountered. The central blog feature here is a good tool in finding those people.

I don't particularly care if the entry is within the site here, or somewhere else. Just because it is off-LJ does not mean it is virus-ridden. Just make sure your anti-malware software is up to date, and most of the internet is perfectly safe.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Jim, I can understand it. Some people maintain a primary web site where they post various information about themselves and their work… photos… how-to's… etc. Then when they visit other woodworking sites, all they have to do is link back to their page. It makes sense, and it is really the way the internet is supposed to work, by linking information together rather than having things duplicated all over the place.

The down side, as you know, is that some not-so-nice folks will occasionally post links that put bad stuff on our computers. I have to say, though, I follow links all the time and rarely have a problem. As long as you have anti-virus software on your computer, and know how to run an anti-spyware program when you have to (free ones are available for download), you'll be fine.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

LOL… Lis posted the same info while I was typing my response. Great minds think alike.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

When I read posts that say "check out my blog page" all I hear is my most annoying student yelling "Mrs N, Mrs N, Mrs N, LOOK AT ME, Mrs N, Mrs N, Mrs N" I teach middle school so I really hear that a lot. Sometimes I think that if your blog is as cool as you think it is, I will find it on my own while searching. But I have found a lot of interesting blogs/people because of those posts too. I think they are a necessary evil, feel free to click or not to click.


----------



## FloridaArt (May 15, 2009)

Maybe people set up links in the hopes that the search engines (Google) will raise their standing. I am not an expert in this. I remember reading something about Google. They list the most popular sites first, with popularity determined by how many other sites linked to the original site. So if a million web sites linked to A1Jim's LJ page, your page would be at the top of the search results. Well, that's my guess for you!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I simply don't follow links to outside blogs like that. Too many virus risks…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This is all very interesting, I like everyones take on this.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Larry does a good job of sharing the same information here (if not more) that he also publishes on his own blog. So I get my fill of whats going on here at LJ's then check out whats going on with my favorite individuals like Larry or Steve or Mark or…..Jim maybe?


----------



## GrowMap (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow I am so surprised that so many are reluctant to go to other Web sites. I am online all day long almost every day and have been since the mid-1990s and go to hundreds of sites every day. I research and collect links to the best information about whatever interests me. It did not dawn on me that some of my readers might actually be afraid to visit them!

Are you really concerned about visiting the blogs of people who take the time to discuss remodeling here? People who have booby-trapped sites just drop links - they are highly unlikely to write anything specific to the topic at hand. If someone hangs out here and contributes to the discussions they are investing a lot more time than spammers would.

The reason for using a ink instead of writing it all is to save time especially when you have already written a comprehensive post about that subject. The search engines filter out duplicate content so many bloggers prefer not to paste what they have written on a site like this because the search engines may decide to keep that page instead of the page on their actual blog. (Why that might actually be good for them and why that even matters is more than most here probably care to know.)

I wonder what percentage of Internet users are afraid to visit links? Maybe I need to research THAT! Obviously I've been hanging out more with serious bloggers than with non-bloggers.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

There is a movement for about a year now where everyone is getting on board with social networking its very chic if you have an online business, even necessary. You most likely have even seen it here where you can link with *face book, twitter, MySpace, dig* and hundreds of other such media supported sites. I think it comes from a personal need to be individuals and have there own space so don't look for it to stop, only get bigger.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Jim,

I use FireFox as my browser, so I don't worry about jumping links. That plus my virus protection seems to work great.

I hope that the person you asked originally about this sees this post and apologizes to you for firing off both guns. It seems that they are quite sensitive, but, they just may have misread as well.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I most often dont follow links either.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Never follow the links if you don't know and trust the person who provided you with the link!!


----------



## PCM (Jan 23, 2010)

I haven't encountered any difficulties with links. However, I use a Mac.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

links ?
what links?
i click the ones in my e-mail notices ,
and they bring me here .
is there some place else ?


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Lis, Charlie, FloridaArt, and Growmap pretty much have the reasons all explained accurately. The one missing piece of the puzzle is ownership/posession. If someone goes to great lengths to write a tutorial here on LumberJocks, then for whatever reason, this website goes belly up or breaks and nobody wants to bother fixing it (lets hope that doesn't happen), then all the work put into writing it is lost. If they post it on their own site then put a bit of a blurb here with an invitiation to read more, then it is not dependent on the longevity of this particular site.

I've been a part of a few forums (not wood related) that have now disappeared for one reason or another and all that great content was essentially lost.


----------



## GrowMap (Apr 2, 2010)

I am amazed at the advice to "never follow links". I've been following links all over the Internet since around 1994 and full time all day almost every day since 2000 and I have only ever hit ONE site that caused a problem. That happened when I accidentally landed on adult content that popped open a ton of windows.

If you avoid that type of sites (I didn't go there intentionally) and *don't click on advertising at places like Facebook and MySpace that tell you you're going to win something or they're going to give you something* (we all know there is no free lunch, right - and you don't really ever get something for nothing - except free information online) the odds of ever having a problem must be miniscule.

If anyone was going to hit bad sites it would be me. I have visited the sites of almost all of my followers at Twitter - and I have 11,942 of them - and the blogs of every person who has ever left a comment in any of my blog posts and some of my posts have hundreds of comments in them.

The largest problems come from anything you download - *NEVER download ANYTHING without researching first* to find out what else it does or from opening an attachment in email or chat. Again, NEVER open an attachment especially one that can run programs (.exe .zip and even spreadsheets or Word files) without first contacting the person who supposedly sent it to you.

Many evil people can send an *email that APPEARS to have come from someone* you know (from their email using their name and yours) so *attachments are your greatest danger.* Just do not open any of them unless you know the sender actually sent it AND they know what they're doing (because naive Internet users can spread viruses and other bad things).

It used to be true that image files could not do anything executable (a .jpg .gif .png) so those were considered safe to open. Now I am not so sure so I would use as much caution with those just in case.

So none of you who avoid links ever use search engines to find anything or shop online or read blogs? There are many great blogs that have all kinds of how-to information on them. How did you hear about this community? From someone you know physically?


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

No offense, Mrs.N, but some of us are trying to do our best to market our goods/products, etc. in every way we can. Often this includes using a blog to do so. Counting on a search engine to find your site, blog or otherwise, is a pretty slim chance and we have to use whatever tools we can.
Several times on LJ I've shamelessly flogged my pouches and these great folks haven't run me out of town yet. I didn't yell at my teachers in school 'look at me', but Mrs. N… LOOK AT MY WEBSITE… please…lol

Great post idea, a1Jim!


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

This is really interesting. I've been looking into the Internet Woodworking Community and trying to figure out whom it comprises and what their backgrounds are. I, too, am surprised by how many of you are afraid to follow links. Consider this: to someone else, lumberjocks is just a link, why should anyone ever come here? Like others have said, significant contributors aren't sending you malicious links. Keep up with your virus protection (or get a Mac) and your odds are good. Also, as previously mentioned Firefox or Chrome are fairly secure browsers. Safari is pretty good, too. Avoid using Internet Explorer. A few countries in Europe actually just announced that people shouldn't use it.

If you're still skeptical, just ask. Someone on here has probably clicked the link and can tell you if it's legitimate. The original poster could also chime in. Just getting a response from them is a good sign. People spreading malware don't take the time to respond. Perhaps we could look into some sort of link ranking system? I guess # of posts is effective as a reputation.

Eli


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

I definelty go to the link if the blog is of interest to me. But not on a day if my computer is running slow. I've been having that problem lately.


----------



## Quixote (Jun 9, 2008)

If it's only one or two lines that say, "Hey, look at my blog…"

I usually don't.

If its a couple of paragraphs that outline something that I'm interested in, and has a line that says, " For a more detailed or comprehensive look at this and similar items…"

I will hit the link and see what they have..

My two cents…

Q


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

If it's an unsolicited link I ain't clicking on it!


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Getting a virus from clicking a link is not an issue for me, but I rarely click on the links in the posts like Jim is talking about.

I understand the reasons for personal blogs and wanting people to read them. I also understand it is a pain in the butt to format a blog to post in more than one place. Even so, if all you have to offer me on *this* site is a teaser and a link, I'm not very likely to click. I don't know, I think one of the things that makes the LJ site so successful is that it is a unique community, and it just seems rude to not share what you have to say here on this site.

Then there are a couple of people I have noticed that 99% or more of their posts are ME ME ME ME !!!! "How do I make my business succeed?" and "Look at my site!" or "Buy my widget!!" and they add very little else of substance to this site. It is a huge turn off for me, and I'm not interested in their products or their sites. Reading their posts is like answering the phone and expecting a friend only to find out it is a solicitor trying to sell me something.

OTOH, if someone puts an interesting blog or post on this site, but has a link to their personal site in their tag line or profile page, then I am extremely likely to check it out to see if there is content I am interested in. I have come across several very interesting and informative sites of fellow LJs this way, and I visit them frequently.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

My time is so limited these days that I very seldom click to go off site.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

FWIW… I run a blog and a website.. i have used my popularity on lumberjocks to put my search results for Lazy Larry to the top of Google.. thank you one and all… as to the post a link only… well some do.. I don't … as Scott P noted.. I post a dual blog here and on my own blog…I understand that there is a lot of work involved doing both… but I know that a lot of the LJs will not go off site.. so to get the information to those who have supported and helped me… I post all here.. as well.. I will link to other lj sites for reference and will also link with relevant sites that I think will be of interest and benefit to others…
It is up to you if you want to follow the links.. or not…


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

I follow links that I feel are safe, I followed your link to your business Web site, charles neil, and tons of others.

Your going to get a virus….it's not if but when!!!! My computer has a seperate back up drive that I can switch to

when that happens. Also I have carbonite. Also I back up super important stuff to flash drives. Yes I also wear a

belt and susspenders!!!!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm not a fan of short posts linking to personal blogs and I think they really don't work. However if it's not direct advertising I keep them. Reposting blog content here is much better approach and will result in much more reads, comments and clicks to the personal website in the end.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The many different folks here have different takes on this subject and it boils down to a few factors after listening to everyone's input. First, I think this has a lot to do with how much you know about computers and the web. If you're less knowledgeable about how the web works and how protected you are from viruses, plus what to do if you're infected with one. Another factor is, if you have interest and/or trust in the link. One other factor, is the blog linker a contributor to the site they are on? 
I think many are right. I do click on many links. Some, I don't enough knowledge of to be fearful and some that I have nothing to fear, I stay away from. It's my knowledge base and computer aptitude. Many links that just say "link", I don't think I will ever click on. I'm not sure how well I'm protected, even when many people offer suggestions, I don't know their knowledge of computers. I guess it does bother me to a degree when someone does not use the site as it is intended…a woodworking community, but I'm not the site monitor and learned the hard way, telling people how to post, where, or when. I thank you all for your input. It has enlightened me on this subject.


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

Jim, imo the viruses are a minor problem. 
Those posts linking to personal blogs are annoying because they are a sort of advertising. Each of us has the possibility to show the link to his own website or blog in his personal page, and imo that should be sufficient.
--
Edited to add: nothing personal against those people who have that annoying habit.


----------



## hannes (Oct 27, 2009)

I would just like to point out another factor that might be considered by the blogger when posting a link to another site.

The blogger might have sponsors and/or ads running on their own sites and by getting you to read the blog on their site they increase the visits to their site. Potential for click-troughs increase and so potential for an increase in revenue to the site is also increased, which is normally used to support maintenance of the site. I doubt that this is the main reason for bloggers doing this, but it might be an added benefit and nothing wrong with it in my opinion even if it is annoying and me myself don't always follow the links. Anyway just a factor i thought might be valid.


----------



## LakelandDave (Dec 25, 2009)

Great post idea, Jim - and a lot of interesting responses. It sounds like you are prudent in your choice of links to follow, and I think that's wise. I bought my first computer in 1983, started online with "Prodigy" shortly thereafter, and on the Internet as soon as it became readily available. I'm fairly comfortable with clicking on links, and do so frequently (spam links excluded) - but during those many years viruses have trashed two of my hard drives. In both instances I was protected by a hardware firewall, software firewall, and top rated virus protection. Nasty ones do sometimes get out and about and do their damage despite the precautions. My advice is protect your computer the best you can, and frequently back up data not easily replaced. You can't truly appreciate what it means to 'lose' everything on your computer until it happens to you.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Good point, Dave, on backing up your computer. With the ever-increasing hard drive size (as well as memory cards for cameras, etc.) many (most?) of us have grown complacent aobut backing things up ("There's lots of room, I don't need to organize my files") and when the possibly inevitable crash comes, we lose all those files and worse yet, maybe all those pics of our families and wood projects that "We meant to save somewhere safe".

Hmm, think I'll back up my computer tonight…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*All*
I recently posted a blog item about this topic http://lumberjocks.com/jbertelson/blog/15846. I feel like Martin, and I really don't have the time to follow links. It is a matter of preference for me. I like the LJ community, so I spend my time here. Just keeping up with my buddies and a little surfing of the new stuff on LJ's is about all I can do.

I am not too worried about following links. I have full blown protection, back up daily, and have another fairly complete duplicate of everything on my portable. And an older computer that has a copy of most of the noncurrent stuff that is important to me.

But I played around with managing two forum presences, and it was more than I could manage. So I confine myself to LJ's.

Just a matter of time and preference…....but that means I don't follow links for blogs.


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

I have always had the opinion if they can't get to it, they can't damage it. 
I have always maintained two computers at home.

One computer has all my work stuff and personnal stuff on it and it has never been or will it ever get connected to the web. It has never had software updates or antivirus actively running on it and it has never crashed or been infected. 
The second computer is my "internet" computer, it has nothing on it, except the bare minimum projgrams to access websites and email. Unless it is a trusted site with a link, I will always find out where the link is going to and if I am comfortable with the link, then I type the website home page only location directly into the address bar and burrow down the site myself to find the resource.

When I renew my AV, I also spend the extra to buy cd directly from the company and install a fresh copy each year, so that nothing leangers from the past year.

I have been working on computers since the Z-80's days and the later the 8088/8086 processors and have never had an infection. 
If I do any online shopping, I go through the Office network that has really good security and AV.
That's what works for me. 
Rob


----------



## Woodcanuck (Mar 9, 2010)

Great topic Jim….firey subject.

It is kind of too bad, because you've got different motivation behind posting a link to an outside site and you can't see that motivation before you click it.

On the optimistic side I'd say there are people (like me) who have a blog outside of lumberjocks and they either want to get more traffic (hopefully for pride) on their site so they post the link. In same cases it might be laziness too. I don't necessarily want to post my blog posts in two places, but still want to share it here.

On the ambivalent side I'd say some folks are trying to drum up some business and the link is to their own business site. The more traffic they get, the more money they are likely to make. This for me is hit and miss, some sites are pure marketing…others have valuable content (ie Woodwhisperer).

On the negative side I'd say there are a combination of vultures and morons out there who are ultimately making the web a worse place (maliciously or not). These are the ones that I hope to hit the close button fast enough on.

For me it comes down to gut feel. I don't think I've been burned badly yet by going to links, I just make sure I don't include personal info anywhere. On the bright side…this is how I came across Lumberjocks in the first place…so sometimes it leads to something great.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Z-80, now there's a blast from the past, built my first computer in 83 with a Z80.
Isn't this site a form of advertizing?
A1Jim you have your web site listed as your signature, is that not a request
for us to visit your site?
Just wonderin.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Well Doug 
I don't remember saying anything about advertising, also my website is no longer on my signature for awhile now. But yes I would say it is a form of advertising.


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

There is a big difference though: when I buy a magazine with some advertising, I don't worry. But if I bought a magazine and I discovered later that there was ONLY advertising, I'd be really angry. The posts we are talking about are somewhat similar imo.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

the only thing i worry about with people posting blogs on their own personal site instead of copying the information to this site is that eventually we will have alot of dead links. I'm already starting to see this as a problem when people post blogs and share their photos via inactive photobucket accounts. Unless everything is self contained, I doubt the ability to maintain quality control over an extended period of time.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I never click on other link anymore. Too much of a pain trying to figure out the format or whatever it is.
I figure that if they won't post it here, it's not worth viewing.

Not worried about a virus. I don't think that's much of a concern.

Like someone earlier said, I've been doing internet a long time. How many people remember Archie and Jughead, Veronica, or gopher…

My first computer was a Timex Sincalir ZX-81 which I had to build myself.

The first thing I ever learned was machine code on an mainframe computer before personal computers came along. That was back in the 70's.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Gary good to hear from you. My first computer(for my son) was a TRS 80 you know 4k and upgaded to 8k
with a tape player as you hard drive.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Yea, I remember paying $50 for 16K for my ZX-81.

Just imagine how much a couple of gig would coat at those prices!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't think the goverment even had a couple of gig back then LOL


----------



## Woodcanuck (Mar 9, 2010)

Oooh Jim, you just awoke long lost memories. I've been working in IT for the last 20 years and my first experience was on an old TRS 80 with a tape drive around 1980….black and white screen, all upper case, crazy expensive 10 minute data tapes from Radio Shack….ahh the good old days. We've come a long way in the last 30 years, never would have conceived of Lumberjocks 30 years ago.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I remember the screen having a green tint to it. When I brought the TRS 80 home for my son my wife said that thing cost $ 200 what are we going to do with it.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

click here to read what I think about this….
.
.
.
.
.
just kidding.

I'm pretty sure any link shared at this site is safe. Like a couple of jocks had said already - Spammers don't waste time in places like this. Sometimes if the individual has already blogged about the topic on a different site, but still wants to share it here - then no sense of rewriting it - just link to it. Much easier. click if you want or don't - but I think you'll be safe. I am also a Mac user like PCM, so I'm* a lot* less worried than the PC crowd.

PS. The link above is to lumberjock's homepage


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Funny Funny guy LOL


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

I almosttttt clicked on it!!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

If it is not listed or pictured on LJ, I do not see it. I never go to another link.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

but wait there's more so send you cash check or money order to…

SOme stuff I just avoid. Some people I do the same tol


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Didn't you guys have to click on a link at some point to get to this site?

What about google search results. Do you click on those links?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't mind links that are informative, but I do prefer to read a complete post on LJ. I like that Larry and perhaps others like him are thoughtful enough to make complete posts rather than just links. That keeps the community spirit and I find it easier to use LJ rather than many other sights which are not as user friendly.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Hot topic.

I really like the community spirit here at LJs. New members always tell us how nice it is to find a site like this. *It is unique*. I think we need to encourage that feeling by staying here, and supporting others. It is a community.

I am not at all afraid of a virus. I work in the IT field, so I believe I know what I am doing. So that has nothing to do with it. But I really hate it when someone just uses this site by posting a teaser (and some people tease a lot more than others) and then post a link to their blogs. If you go and look at the amount of contribution they have given to this site by their posting to other people's posts, you can tell who I mean. They are just using us.

Then there are others who just post their projects and never post to someone else's. I think this is rude, but at least we get to look at examples of their work.

I love this place. Let's keep it here,
Steve


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

like Steve said - it has nothing to do with 'links' per say, nor with viruses. I just dont care much for people that will just post a link here to their blog without really contributing anything to LJ. there are plenty of fantastic people that have their own websites and blogs, and when they post anything to LJ - it's posted in full. no teasers, no bait - and I'll visit their site with pleasure.

I will not however click on any link that is there all alone as the entire content of a blog entry… just not my thing.


----------



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

hey jim, my dad drug home a TRS-80 when i was about 11 or 12, and it was a toss-up between those cartridge games and coleco-vision…lol,weve come ahead a lil bit since then..lol
but as far as ive figured out, what it comes down to alot of times is that people want people to goto THEIR site, and in 95% of those cases are safe however there are a few that u can run into where either they have a virus within the page or their site has been hacked and infected and especially with forums alot of times people with much more skill then i will run bots or the like to post stuff however as mentioned earlier you wont probly find a bad link under a heading of "butterfly dovetails", but u may be following 1 called "free wet tacos from taco bell" 
the biggest thing is using a GOOD antivirus, there are tons of bad A/V programs out there, most of which uve heard of, nortons and mcafee and the like, im not trying to advertise but ive been useing kaspersky for about 6 years now and maybe coincidence but its been that long since ive had a virus, however i do click on links that could be a bit shady but if theres a virus the window throws up a bright red background giving me a choice of continuing a possible bad path or turn around, and obviously i normally turn around
i guess the main point is, i dont choose to stay home because i might get in a car crash, however i dont go out without brakes either, now that im a bit older anyways..lol
theres a ton of good stuff out there if your not afraid to see it, however as you have come into this technology a bit later in life u maybe feel safer "staying home" and i couldnt blame you either way as i dont drive around "looking for trouble" either
basicly id say do what you want or feel comfy with and thats all u need to do, but try not to let yourself be limited either, if u never tried doing something that takes you out of your "comfort zone" how would you have accelled at woodworking?
just make sure your brakes work before running out into rush hour traffic


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Instead of making links back to personal blogs because of not wanting to type the whole thing twice (which I really understand) I always just copied and pasted the whole thing from my blog to here or vice versa. It does however have you posting the same material twice like Charlie said but this is a forum and your blog is your blog. Two totally different things. 
I think the bummer about adding links here is you then leave LJ's and you may not comeback after clicking the link. This then perhaps cuts down on some other content here at LJ's you may miss, comment on etc. I understand in some cases but I feel we should stick inside LJ's whenever possible. 
If you use firefox there's an add-on called WOT which stands for web of trust. I swear by it. Its free. Lets you know if you are treading in waters u shouldn't be in. LOL!!!


----------

